# Converting a broken wine fridge into humidor



## timtaylor1986 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Everyone

I have a large wine cooler, 28 bottle that the compressor went out on. I want to convert it to a humidor. I don't have a large collection, but I dont have a big humidor yet!! Any ideas? Should I line it with spanish cedar? Should there be a fan in it somehow? use beads to keep humidty?Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a working wine fridge but I don't turn it on. Currently I use crystal kitty litter, and I store my smokes in empty wooden cigar boxes. Have had zero issues so far, temp remains 65-67 and humidity is 65-66 but it rarely ever moves from 65rh.

If you want to use a fan in yours you can either hookup an old PC fan or grab an Oust fan.


----------



## timtaylor1986 (Oct 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have a working wine fridge but I don't turn it on. Currently I use crystal kitty litter, and I store my smokes in empty wooden cigar boxes. Have had zero issues so far, temp remains 65-67 and humidity is 65-66 but it rarely ever moves from 65rh.
> 
> If you want to use a fan in yours you can either hookup an old PC fan or grab an Oust fan.


Do you use humidity beads?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope I use the crystal kitty litter instead, keeps my humidity perfect and is much cheaper than beads, so if you are on a budget they are definitely a good way to go.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tim... I'm about to do the fridge/ wine cooler thing too... I got a free Vinotemp. I personally use the beads and they work flawless. Let me look up this great thread on how to do this cheap and easy.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html

and

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/274893-my-edgestar-winedor.html


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

So Tim was wondering how your broken wine fridge was working out for you ... my compressor went out in mine this year and dont see me fixing it was thinking about making the conversion too???


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Love the idea of these wineadors. Maybe someday. I actually have a mint condition 50"s style Fridgidaire refrig that i am thinking of turning into a huge humidor. The guts for cooling it have already been removed. The door shuts very tight and sealed. It has nice shelves on the door, and a nice ice box for extra storage built in. if possible, was thinking maybe getting some cedar, and attaching it to the shelves, and maybe line the freezer part to. is the cedar necessary if i am gonna keep singles in old cigar boxes? Gonna use kitty litter in mesh bags along the bottom, and probably pc fans to circulate. Does this seem possible? would i have to keep cigar boxes closed, or could i remove the lids? Any info is greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> i was going to buy a newair 28, but i asked my dad (him and his wife enjoy wine) if he had a wine cooler he was looking to get rid of. well sure enough he had this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is from another thread, but i have a broken haier and all i did was put in the KL and throw my boxes in there. holding at 60-63% throughout the cooler. i have a couple fans on their way.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys. Love the idea of these wineadors. Maybe someday. I actually have a mint condition 50"s style Fridgidaire refrig that i am thinking of turning into a huge humidor. The guts for cooling it have already been removed. The door shuts very tight and sealed. It has nice shelves on the door, and a nice ice box for extra storage built in. if possible, was thinking maybe getting some cedar, and attaching it to the shelves, and maybe line the freezer part to. is the cedar necessary if i am gonna keep singles in old cigar boxes? Gonna use kitty litter in mesh bags along the bottom, and probably pc fans to circulate. Does this seem possible? would i have to keep cigar boxes closed, or could i remove the lids? Any info is greatly appreciated !!!


Keith with what i have read on here in the past month (almost an expert) I have determined any fridge will work but is best not to run the compressor since yours has none you are good. As far as shelves anything will work but if you really got the time or $$$ why not change out the shelves and turn them into Spanish Cedar shelves this gives you some nice wooden shelves for look and that great smell as well as to help maintain moisture. As for humidity I will say KL best and cheapest choice. PC fans are a great idea and I may suggest to think about adding a timer you you control when it runs. As far as boxes open or closed this is more of a personal preference from what I have read on other threads. If you are low on stock and want the wow factor with friends open them up and display them like a B&M would. If you are full of sticks and dont have the room closed boxes work good too. I personally plan to make my own shelves and drawers much like Home of The Chasidor I will only use KL for humidity I will use a few pc fans on a timer and trying to figure out how to do a few led light strips for wow factor. From what I have seem some people on here make its all about how much you want to spend and what effort you are willing to put into it.

Tim looks good hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Josh, thanks for a prompt and informative reply. The only reason i am hesitating on this is because of the fact that there is no display capability, unless opening and shutting the door, which i would be nervous about messing with the % to much. Or, to cut a hole in the door, and rivot and seal in a piece of plexiglass. The wineadors have such a cool display look. A friend suggested tonight, that if i do this, would be cool to hole saw out a hole that a round digital hygrometer would squeeze into, then seal it. Which would make for opening and closing a little less, unless showing or grabbing a stick. Will try to post a pic of the inside of the fridge tomorrow to generate some ideas. Talk soon.:hmm:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

No problem Keith but if you are gonna cut a hole in the door I would do a plexi or glass window out of it. I would consider looking for a hygrometer with a remote censor instead of just cutting a hole for it. This way you can have your humidity without having to open the fridge. I do think the wine fridge may be a little bit better in presentation, but this of course depending on how much work you want to put into the fridge. The fridge will have the better storage so in case you want to rival your local B&M then you have a better chance. For me I am still inching down the slope so I can drag my feet on buying so I can plan out my wine fridge down the road.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks again Josh. Gonna start messing around with the fridge this weekend. Great idea on the remote hygrometer. I already found a buddy who said he would do the plexiglass for me. Will take pics from begin to end. Talk soon !!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres the inside. Very Clean. Shelves are missing, but there are pegs to mount shelves on. Was thinking wire rack for now, and using the cigar boxes like i previously mentiones. KL on the bottom, a remote hygrometer, and maybe some cedar dividers here and there? Think it will work?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I always liked this one!

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1a/opcion1aeng.html


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sure it will work Keith the only limit is your time $$$ and imagination. 

Hey Tony good find on that pic. I dont see myself having that many cigars ever or anytime soon???


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, again ! Awesome article Tony ! Didnt know you could use mahogany, seems like that is more readily available than spanish cedar. Pretty much wanna do exactly what he did as far as shelves and wood inside. Gonna start this project saturday am. Talk soon fellas.:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Sure it will work Keith the only limit is your time $$$ and imagination.
> 
> Hey Tony good find on that pic. I dont see myself having that many cigars ever or anytime soon???





BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks guys, again ! Awesome article Tony ! Didnt know you could use mahogany, seems like that is more readily available than spanish cedar. Pretty much wanna do exactly what he did as far as shelves and wood inside. Gonna start this project saturday am. Talk soon fellas.:beerchug:


Glad you guys enjoyed it! Good Luck on the project please keep us up to date and post some pictures!:rockon:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Will do , Thanks Tony ! One last question before this gets under way. I have yet to use KL, and from what i read, use about twice what you would beads. In such a large area like this, how much should be used, or is there no such thing as to much. Was thinking a big tupperware container on the bottom, spritzed with some DW, then maybe a couple dry bags up top ??


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Will do , Thanks Tony ! One last question before this gets under way. I have yet to use KL, and from what i read, use about twice what you would beads. In such a large area like this, how much should be used, or is there no such thing as to much. Was thinking a big tupperware container on the bottom, spritzed with some DW, then maybe a couple dry bags up top ??


That should work but there are factors to consider. How many sticks you are storing, if you use any cigar boxes they may need to be seasoned. It may take you a little more trial and error to dial it in but if you dont need it filled today then you have some time. Get it built, seasoned then we can worry a little more about the KL. I bought a jug at petsmart for $16 its 8lbs and probably enough KL for 2 maybe even 3 of these. Thats my guess


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

:smoke2:Josh man, I cant thank you enough for the quick replies. Only about 50 cigars are gonna be put in it for now. I figured i would get the shelves and cigar boxes in there, wiped down with DW, get the KL in there, and the remote hygrometer, and tinker with it from there. The sticks are safe and sound now. Def not gonna move them until i get her dialed in. Found some mahgonay at lowes i am gonna use for shelves, and with the amount of cigar boxes my local shop has, i am gonna break some up and use the cedar as a lining. Saturday cant get here quick enough.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

No problem I am kind new at this hobby too so I read quite a few posts and check it a few times a night. As for the Mahogany if you are getting a good enough deal you dont even have to mess with the Spanish Cedar( its not Spanish or Cedar) its actually in the same family as Mahogany. So its really just what you are wanting out of it. For 50 sticks I think you can get away with maybe a pound or so of KL once every thing is seasoned and maintain RH pretty well. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------

